# How I handled my worst fear



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

So I'm sure we've all asked ourselves, "How would I handle a home invasion in the middle of the night?"

Well... I now have my answer and I'm mostly satisfied.

After having two beers and a sand which at the local brew-house with friends, I came home, threw in The Dead Poets Society, and flopped down on the couch. I'm not sure at what time I fell asleep, or how long I'd been sleeping, but at around 3:15am I woke to the sound of a car pulling in to my driveway (i highly recommend tearing up your concrete and putting in gravel).

At first, I ignored it; thinking that someone was just trying to do a quick turn-around. Then I noticed that their headlights hadn't beamed into my living room... which I thought was kinda strange. So I sat up, lifted a blind, and saw a beat up, gray mustang, with heavily tinted windows sitting in my driveway. Sure enough, the lights had been killed and I couldn't see who or how many people were in the car. Then the engine was killed.

All I knew at this point was that no one I knew drove a gray, beat-up mustang and no one I knew, or at least no one who knew where I lived, would be making a friendly house call at 3 in the morning.

I watched for a minute through a crack in the blinds. Saw no movement. Heard no voices. I kept waiting for a light or for the car to start up and turn around. But it didn't. It just sat there.

Suddenly, I was hit with a wave of, OH MY GOD! WHO ARE THESE PEOPLE?! DID I LOCK THE SIDE DOOR?! I have to admit, I F'n froze. My heart was pounding... I couldn't move... and a thousand horrible images were playing through my head.

Seconds later, though what seemed like forever, I was hit with a clear and distinctive, F this! These F'n F'ers around getting into my F'n house and F'n shooting me in the F'n head! (excuse the language but that's pretty much how the intensity went down)

So I grabbed my phone. Grabbed my gun... and slipped into the backroom where I keep the rifle (which I've considerably outgrown since 14). Loading the rifle, I called 911. I SWEAR TO GOD I HAVE NIGHTMARES ABOUT THIS: First I dialed 991 and freaked out when the call didn't go through. THEN I did it correctly..AND ALL LINES WHERE BUSY. I actually thought for a second that it was a dream and tried to wake myself. Then I heard two car doors open and snapped back in to, Oh sh.t! mode.

My call was finally answered and I quickly stated the situation with a shaky voice. The dispatcher actually gave me this, Oh Whatever, tone which really just freaked me out. So with the cops HOPEFULLY on their way, I quickly scanned all the windows and positioned myself at the north-end of my hallway, in clear view of all five rooms and the only three doorways into the house (my house is around 750sq' and pretty open on the inside).

Apparently, my first choice of defense was a youth rifle so I'm definitely going to re-evaluate that.. but I had my Cougar and a blade lying at my side should I need them.

So here I am, crouched in the hallway, breathing fairly steadily with rifle in hand. I could scarcely hear footsteps walking up the driveway (over the sound of my freak'n cat scratching at the couch). Just as the foot steps reached my front door...................... I heard sirens and my windows filled with flood lights.

*Deep Breath* I crept to the window to see four squad cars parked on my lawn and a hoard of cops walking up to the house. I WAS SAVED..AND I DIDN'T HAVE TO SHOOT ANYBODY.


So apparently, it was just two drunk kids looking for their friend's house, which I'm guessing was probably the next street down, but holy freak'n crap man... you don't pull into someone's driveway at three in the morning, sit in your tinted, beat-up car and expect to just walk up to the door!

Believe it or not... that's my story. The whole event was probably only about ten minutes long.. but by-golly time sure froze.

All in all, I think I handled it pretty well, after the initial shock, but I'm definitely open to suggestions on how to handled it better should there be a next time.... with actual BG's and not just two drunk idiots. I think I'll be needing a new rifle as well.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

Did I mention that I'm so pumped full of adrenaline that there's no way in ____ I'm going back to sleep? I think I might head to Denny's and drink so crappy coffee.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad it turned out OK! :smt023


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I defiantly think you did the right thing in holding ground in the hallway. Many people would go through the house looking for somebody. That can be foolish cause you could easily be taken by surprise.

Glad it turned out well.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Yeah the hallway sounds like right place to hold front, like my house from the hallway I have a good view and I would be able to hear someone trying to enter from the front or through a bedroom window. I think I might have waited a little longer before I called 911 but that's just my thought after reading your story, I may think different if this situation really happened to me, also theres other people in my house that can call 911 while I'm holding front.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

"it was just two drunk kids looking for their friend's house"
That was their story anyway. Given another 5 minutes and they'd have been inside.


----------



## LiberalCCW (May 26, 2008)

Is there someone I can call to follow up on what the police were able to find out from questioning these guys? All the cops really told me was the the two guys claimed to be looking for someone's house.

I tried calling Police Information, giving my name, the date and time of the situation, but have been unable to get any answers.

I'd just like to know what the actual intent was.. not that it really matters I suppose... I'd just like to know.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice...something similar happened to me the same day I got my Nite Hawg. I was downstairs in the living room watching some Family Guy and had just field stripped, cleaned, and lubed the Hawg up. Just after I got it fully assembled, I heard a crash from outside on the deck. The magazine was in and a round was chambered in about a second. I aimed at the deck and waited for more noise. Nothing for a minute, so I quietly slide the door open and snuck out. The noise had come from inside the closet so keeping my aim at chest level, I yanked the door open and realized the dog crate had fallen off where I had put it and crashed into the grill.

The other day, my friend Hilary was over. She's had issues with her car, and had another one, but I didn't know what it was. She left for a few minutes to go see a friend on the other end of the apartments, and returned while I had the dog out to do her business. She drove back and I didn't recognize the car since it was the first day she had it, and she must've not seen me because she ran around the building after getting out of the car. I didn't know the car so I didn't know it was her. As I was bringing the dog back I saw a shape moving in my apartment and heading up the stairs. The Hawg came out as I got up to the door, I unleashed the dog, and quietly opened the door. The dog instantly heard someone and took off across the living room and up the stairs in a fury, barking and growling. As I moved toward the stairs I heard Hilary's voice greeting the dog, so I knew it was her. All the lights were on so target ID was not an issue.

And just the other night I was settling down into bed and heard banging on the front door. The .45 went in my waistband and I grabbed my 870, turned the lights out in my room, and listened. More violent banging. Then my phone rang, and it was my roommate trashed out of his mind and demanded to be let in. He didn't have his keys, so he couldn't get in.

For some reason, I don't get an emotional rise in those situations. Calm as a bomb.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

LiberalCCW said:


> Did I mention that I'm so pumped full of adrenaline that there's no way in ____ I'm going back to sleep? I think I might head to Denny's and drink so crappy coffee.


Get a shotgun with a 18-20 inch rifle sighted barrel and load that thing up with some double ought buckshot ( that is 00 buck )


----------



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good for you! Glad to hear you cam out alright. I have had several isntacnes of hearign a noise, getting out my Taurus Pt100 and making a search. My heart literally feels like its gonna burst out of my chest. I hate that Oh, whatever attitude from 911, also.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Oh man tell me about it, I think there's ghosts in my house. I don't always grab my gun for every noise but I have wood floors that creek all over the place and that's pretty much the giveaway if somebody breaks in unless of course Spiderman decides to break in.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

auburntiger1998 said:


> I have had several isntacnes of hearign a noise, getting out my Taurus Pt100 and making a search.


Not to sound like a know it all, and of course I am not aware of your tactical background, but conducting a search is a very dangerous thing to do by yourself and without the proper training.

It you truly think someone is in your house, turn on the lights, stay in your room, call the cops and announce that you did so to whomever may be in the house.

I am a former police officer and have had lot of tactical training, and have conducted more building searches than I care to remember. I do not feel comfortable searching my house, and by this I do not mean that I do not trust my own abilities but rather that I am aware of the danger in doing the search alone. I will call the cops to do that, that is what I pay taxes for.

If I thought someone was in my house I would call 911, arm myself and my wife, turn on all the lights I could get to, yell to the would be intruder that a) the cops are on the way, b) I am armed, and c) get the heck out of my house.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> And just the other night I was settling down into bed and heard banging on the front door. The .45 went in my waistband and I grabbed my 870, turned the lights out in my room, and listened. More violent banging. Then my phone rang, and it was my roommate trashed out of his mind and demanded to be let in. He didn't have his keys, so he couldn't get in.


I would hate to be your roommate...


----------

